# Browning safari 1



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

O.K. I have the ability to pick up an unused still in box browning safari 1 recurve. I beleive it was right hand, 52" 50#. Anyways i looked on the net for info and the going price. I have found almost no info at all. Except a old sales flyer someone was selling that showed the safari being between the explorer and the nomad. Also learned the 1 series bows are unliked by many posters.

So what about this bow. Worth picking up?? Are the 1 series that bad??? Granted I am 6'2" so it is short. But I should be able to haggle price as the guy won it on a raffle many years ago and it sat boxed in a closet.

So what is a fair price, whats a deal, whats a steal???

All info appreciated.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't know what a safari is... I remember our first bow was browning... I think it had a cobra on it.. not sure... but anyways..... while we had it, it was light, nimble if a bow could be nimble... easy to shoot.. and beautiful.... If it is an 80's or so browning I'd say pick it up... I had a browning recurve takedown that looked like a stork... by comparison.... more like a baby moose the way it shot... gangly .... but the first browning we had was a bow I wish I could shoot today... my draw length I think doomed it... 

Aloha... Tom  :beer:


----------



## Hawk 1 (Aug 18, 2007)

madarchery
I picked up a Safari 1 at a flea market in ST. Germain,WI about 3 weeks ago. Other than one tiny almost invisable scratch it looks brand new. It is 46# and it is a beautiful bow. The guy wanted $95 for it I gave him $80. It is 54'' long and shoots great! I am from southeastern wi my self. 30 miles east of Madison. What is the asking price if you don't mind me asking. Hawk 1


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Don't mine at all. Even though I passed it to a buddy that wanted one after shooting my recurve this weekend. Seems the trad. bug is contagious.


The seller said offer. After many times of trying to get a price my buddy said how about 50. The seller said perfect, here ya go.

Seems like a good deal to me. Kind of jelous I did not grab it up esp. for 50. But I have 3 recurves already 2 mc phearsons that look alot alike.

I am now holding out for a longbow or one of those multi wood recurves/longbows. I just love the craftmanship in those.

I did fine this bow to have little info available compared to the explorer and the nomand.

i am sure you did alright at 80. I think my buddy got a steal. And the seller was a police officer to boot.


----------

